# ‘Pro-Family’ Tea Partiers Caught, cheating, gay sex hoax



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

* ‘Pro-Family’ Tea Partiers Caught Cheating On Spouses, Try Hiding It With Gay Sex Hoax *
SPREAD THE WORD!







This is not an Onion headline. The funny thing about Tea Party “traditional marriage” activists is the frequency with which they are exposed as blatant hypocrites. In one of the more amusing cases to come to light, Republican state Representatives Todd Courser and Cindy Gamrat have been caught cheating on their spouses with each other- and for arranging evidence that Courser was having a relationship with a gay man in order to distract attention from themselves.

That’s right: Courser used his aides to create a false smear email campaign that alleged that Courser had been caught behind a nightclub having sex with a man.

More _'do as I say, not as I do'_ hypocrisy from the rabid RW fundie nutters.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 8, 2015)

oh shut up. people are sick and tired of you snakes on the left


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh shut up. people are sick and tired of you snakes on the left


So you were part of the group,,evidently...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 8, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh shut up. people are sick and tired of you snakes on the left




As usual, all Stephanie has to say is that news that does not feed her vile agenda should not be reported. 

Don't like free speech? You don't have to read it.

Really hate it? Move to Iran.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 10, 2015)

*Married Tea Party lawmaker refuses to resign after state capital 'mafia' exposes his plan to release fake story about himself having sex with a gay prostitute to cover up his affair with a female colleague*

*Todd Courser, 43, freshman state representative, told aide Benjamin Graham he wanted to 'inoculate the herd' against news of his alleged affair *
*He said he wanted made fake story about having sex with a prostitute behind Lansing nightclub to protect Cindy Gamrat, 42, also married*
*Recordings from Graham published by the Detroit News last week feature Courser, a Tea Party conservative with four children, detailing the plot*
*Graham refused the May request to send out story and was fired in July*
*Courser released 27-minute response to the scandal on his website after House Speaker called for investigation into any wrongdoing *
*He said 'Lansing mafia' is behind leak, and that it is 'essential for cause of liberty to have clandestine operations to control public officials exposed'*

Read more: Married Tea Party lawmaker refuses to resign after state capital mafia exposes his plan to release fake story about himself having sex with a gay prostitute to cover up his affair with a female colleague Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## waltky (Sep 12, 2015)

Courser resigns, Gamrat forced out...

*Michigan lawmakers Courser, Gamrat lose seats after affair, coverup*
_Sept. 11, 2015  -- One Michigan lawmaker resigned and another was forced out of office Friday after their extramarital affair led to a bizarre coverup scandal._


> Republican Rep. Todd Courser announced his resignation, effective immediately, at 3:12 a.m. Friday after an hours-long debate in the House. An hour later, Rep. Cindy Gamrat was expelled from her seat in a 91-12 vote.
> 
> The move comes days after Courser asked a staffer to concoct a coverup story that alleges he is a drug and porn addict who paid for sex with men.  "I felt it was the appropriate thing to do. I put everybody through a whole bunch, my family, constituents and the people in this room," Courser said of his resignation. "You go 14-15 hours later, they would have been doing a third vote. I felt they were just going to go until they got their answer."
> 
> ...


----------



## Friends (Dec 3, 2015)

I want Rush Limbaugh to be exposed having sex with underage boys. That is what would destroy his career. If he was exposed having sex with underage girls, the dittoheads would say, "Well I'm glad the old boy can still get it up."


----------

